# Tajima TMFX -C1202 needs software repair



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in Northern California and need to repair my tajima 2head. Any info about known software issues would be helpful. Manufacturers and reps unable to fix the software/ circuit boards. Thx.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Whats it doing or not doing?


----------



## sally kuang (Jul 26, 2014)

what the problem with the machines?you should give the trouble.There would be some ideas help you to deal with.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

you must install the software in case of 3D6 error,blank screen,
red LED on drivers in power box and in case of strange problems.
is recommended also to install the software if you change an electronic card.
check first the CPU battery.is inside the panel.
must have 3V.


----------

